# Poseidon - See the original



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I just _Poseidon_ this evening through a special sneak preview.

My advice, skip it. The original is much better, and is being re-released tomorrow on DVD. Absolutely no character developemtn, but lots and lots of action and visual effects. It will come out on DVD soon enough, and be on the cable channels by December.

At least it didn't cost me much to see the movie. Fortunately, my friend has passes, and I managed to get a soundtrack.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I saw the original, ' _The Poseidon Adventure_ ' on the big screen way back in 1972*
-- come to think of it, viewing that film may be the biggest reason why I have _never_
wanted to go on a cruise ship.

That, and the Titanic thing.

*_no home video back in those days_


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

This was the big summer film that I really wanted to see. Your review and those that are starting to come in at rottentomatoes.com are similar. 

I think the original is the best disaster film of all time because you do like the characters and want them to make it out alive. Maybe I will buy the original on DVD and skip the new version.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark Holtz said:


> I just _Poseidon_ this evening through a special sneak preview.
> 
> My advice, skip it. The original is much better, and is being re-released tomorrow on DVD. Absolutely no character developemtn, but lots and lots of action and visual effects. It will come out on DVD soon enough, and be on the cable channels by December.
> 
> At least it didn't cost me much to see the movie. Fortunately, my friend has passes, and I managed to get a soundtrack.


I saw this last week. Yuck! All action, no story. I agree. Skip it for now.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

In the original the ballroom where the Christmas party is taking place when the ship turns over is the Queen's Ballroom on the Queen Mary. The scenes prior to the ship turning over were filmed on the Queen Mary, docked in Long Beach (then of course it went to a set on a sound stage). My wife and I attended our Senior Prom in the Queen's Ballroom on the Queen Mary. In 1972. It was fun watching the movie and remembering things about the ballroom.


----------

